# Anti-Hunters' Financial Resources



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Animal rights organizations across the country rake in millions of dollars to fund anti-hunting campaigns. Animal People Magazine has again published the financial information for animal rights organizations based on the analysis of IRS reports for FY 2003.

Here are the figures for several leading anti-hunting groups, as presented by Animal People. In parentheses are the budgets for recent years. Comprehensive financial information on individual non-profit organizations, including tax records, is available online at www.guidestar.com.

Sportsmen reviewing this list are reminded that the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) and the Fund for Animals will merge at the beginning of the year. According to a recent report by Scripps Howard News Service, the merger will result in a mega-anti-hunting group with available funds in excess of $95 million and stated goals of ending hunting and trapping.

“These groups have been working to trample sportsmen’s rights for decades,” said U.S. Sportsmen’s Alliance Senior Vice President Rick Story. “They intend to invest their millions in campaigns to ban hunting and trapping and are refining their organization to get the job done.”

The newly merged anti-hunting group has launched an animal protection litigation department to challenge sportsmen in the courts. The newly restructured HSUS has announced it will also form a new legislative arm.

Animal Legal Defense Fund/ALDF

Budget: $3,120,780 ($3,208,308/$3,360,728/$3,133,399) 

Programs: 2,462,761

Overhead: 658,019

Net assets: 2,763,306


Animal Welfare Institute/AWI 

Budget: $1,169,280 ($1,260,416/$1,072,951)

Programs: 989,124

Overhead: 180,156

Net assets: 3,090,519


Doris Day Animal League/DDAL

Budget: $2,740,123 ($2,570,372/$2,844,347/$2,743,811) 

Programs: 2,104,393

Overhead: 635,730

Net assets: 799,045


Foundation to Support Animal Protection/FSAP 

Budget: $2,610,200 ($2,192,281/$2,430,555)

Programs: 13,830

Overhead: 2,596,370

Net assets: 15,299,586


Fund for Animals/FFA 

Budget: $7,604,874 ($7,358,158/$5,600,721/$5,386,201) 

Programs: 6,006,552

Overhead: 1,598,332

Net assets: 19,903,029


Humane Society of the United States/HSUS

Budget: $69,548,619 ($67,272,795/$58,865,207/$50,431,797)

Programs: 47,635,118

Overhead: 21,913,501

Net assets: 99,997,471


In Defense of Animals/IDA

Budget: $2,731,478 ($2,304.433/$2,339,784/$1,841,705)

Programs: 2,263,970

Overhead: 467,508

Net assets: 2,819,164


People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals/PETA

Budget: $21,484,419 ($16,414,174/$13,499,614/$17,668,699) 

Programs: 18,442,816

Overhead: 3,041,603

Net assets: 7,632,195


Physicians Committee for Responsible Medicine/PCRM

Budget: $7,175,448 ($2,667,912/$2,915,847/$2,533,289/$2,350,143)

Programs: 6,612,956

Overhead: 562,492

Net assets: 2,865,026

NOTE: These figures do not include $4,000,153 given to The PCRM Foundation.

**Information provided by the Americans for Medical Progress (AMP), a non-profit organization whose mission is to protect society's investment in research.

Financial information for the U.S. Sportsmen’s Alliance Foundation can be obtained by visiting http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm/bay/search.summary/orgid/6114.htm. Charity Navigator is America's premier independent charity evaluator. They help charitable givers make intelligent giving decisions by providing in-depth, objective ratings and analysis of the financial health of America's largest charities. Charity Navigator awarded the U.S. Sportsmen’s Alliance Foundation four out of a possible four stars. In earning Charity Navigator's highest four star rating, the U.S. Sportsmen’s Alliance Foundation has demonstrated exceptional financial health, outperforming most of its peers in its efforts to manage and grow its finances in the most fiscally responsible way possible.


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

Jerry, great info but I have this question after looking at this information? Why would SCI, NRA and other hunter and conservation groups not join forces in a national marketing campaign to show the world where all the money goes. Conservation, Habitat preservation, biological studies, etc. vs. the money spent by anti's that serve the no benefit to wildlife such as these litigation groups mentioned above.

Put the facts in B/W and put them everywhere. The anti's have yet to face a full out frontal assault with these facts and they day that happens a lot of fence sitters will get to see the truth.


----------



## adamcooper1983 (Sep 26, 2003)

I agree with BT... we need to start a letter campaign to SCI, NRA, P&y B&C, and any other club we can think off, all the way down to the little shooting clubs, and hit the antis with all we got. We need to find someone who is both, legal minded, and eloquent when it comes to writing letters, to write this, the we could set up an "e signature" site to sign the thing and send it to the respective places.


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

Humane Society of the United States/HSUS

Budget: $69,548,619 ($67,272,795/$58,865,207/$50,431,797)

Programs: 47,635,118

Overhead: 21,913,501

Net assets: 99,997,471

Am I right, the overhead is 30+% of the total average of their budget?
Are the years figures starting with the most recent or the first recorded? Are they getting more each year or less?


Foundation to Support Animal Protection/FSAP

Budget: $2,610,200 ($2,192,281/$2,430,555)

Programs: 13,830

Overhead: 2,596,370

Net assets: 15,299,586

Looks like their overhead is considerably higher. Must pay more to work for FSAP! And are they tax free?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*Brc*

Fellas,

Some of the org's have tried to make the budgets known but this all goes back to what I have said long ago. We need one org. to collectively organize and unite armed with reps. from all the pro-hunting org's to launch an assault. I beleive this will happen when the Bowhunter Rights Coalition gets off the ground and running. 

"“The BRC will build a grassroots network capable of defending against attacks in the courts, in legislatures or on the ballot,” said Story. “These allies will help to distribute issue alerts, urge sportsmen to contact lawmakers regarding hunting-related legislation and dilute the burden of legal fees in defense of bowhunting.”

The coalition’s main thrust will be the ability to effectively communicate and to have a rapid response capability. The U.S. Sportsmen’s Alliance is preparing a BRC website on which it will post the latest news about the assault against bowhunting for sportsmen and bowhunting publications. It will provide educational materials about bowhunter safety and more. A chat room will also be available to discuss issues and for occasional live chats with leaders of the bowhunting community."


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

Glad to see that such an org. is forming but they too seem to be headed in a reactionary direction. We need to stop being dependant on reactionary response only and take some offensive positions in regard to some matters and do so in a well publicized way.

Jerry, I would be interested in more info on this group when you have it.


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

*FSAP is essencially peta's " slush " fund*

According to their 2003 tax records - form 990, peta gave $4,785,640.57 out of $5,108,171.44 in donations OVER 93% to FSAP which is located at the same address as peta.


http://www.guidestar.org/controller/searchResults.gs?action_gsReport=1&npoId=27344


http://www.guidestar.org/controller/searchResults.gs?action_gsReport=1&npoId=138496


----------

